# Prophylactic Treatment with Algae Fix?



## Its_only_me (Dec 30, 2004)

I have previously brought in several different types of algae into my tanks on plants. Some of these plants, like the tiger val, don't take well to bleaching.

I typically sterilize my plants of snails and snail eggs with kitchen alum, then I soak for 15 minutes in a solution of Jungle Clear Water (potassium permangenate) for bacteria/parasites. Neither of these cover algae.

Since Algae Fix claims to be aquarium plant friendly, would it make sense to quarantine the plants for a week or so and dose the tank with Algae Fix?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/view_product_details.php?id=864


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would say not to use the AlgaeFix... Was your tank mostly algae free before introducing these plants?

How long has your tank been setup?

What are your water parameters?

Which algaes do you have?


----------



## Troy Hendrickson (Jun 20, 2004)

My experience with algae fix was that it is a completely worthless product


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

Almost same experience here, except it worked on greenwater.


----------



## Its_only_me (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm thinking more in terms of when you have a new tank are are introducing the plants. 

I have a 20 long that is just over 2 years. It was free of hair & beard algae until I brought home plants from Pet Smart. They acknowledged a month later that they had a problem with these types of algaes. By then it was too late. I hadn't seen the fine strands on the leaves. It was out of control until I figured out how to keep it in check. I can't seem to eliminate it completely, but it has not overtaken the tank. 

Ammonia/nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 5-15ppm with weekly 20% changes. 
Phos: less than 0.5
pH: 7.6/7.7
gH: 100ppm
kH: 65ppm (5.6 dH)

I'm making plans for a 7 gallon (mini-bow 7) planted nano. I want to eliminate algae from sources so that it doesn't even enter my tank. I had heard that the Algae Fix was good for hair and beard algae, in addition to green water, while being safe for plants.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have used the AlgaeFix before I know what I know now. It did work with no harm to fish or plants, however it will kill shrimp, crabs etc. I would opt for a bleach dip instead evan if the Val does not do well, if the plant is healthy it should snap back. 

Your N03 & P04 are a bit out of wack, you need to keep them at a 23 to 1 ratio (N03 10ppm/P04 0.4ppm). You need to get a more accurate reading on the N03.

I would also suggest adding C02, if your not already and to increase weekly water change to 30%-50%.


----------



## daddyo72 (Oct 16, 2004)

How do you do a bleach dip? I also have a hair algae problem. Thank you!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Nov 14, 2004)

daddyo72 said:


> How do you do a bleach dip? I also have a hair algae problem. Thank you!


I do a 19:1 solution of water: bleach and then dip plants for anywhere from 30 seconds to about 2 minutes. The sensitive stem plants might not do as well as some hardier species that can tolerate the full 2-3 minutes.

I've had Hornwort just shed all its needles after a bleach bath for a minute


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Bleach treatment seems to work well as a preventative measure, but the best thing you can do is to keep your tank healthy and balanced from the start, and any algae that's on your new plants should disappear.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Darkblade48 said:


> I do a 19:1 solution of water: bleach and then dip plants for anywhere from 30 seconds to about 2 minutes. The sensitive stem plants might not do as well as some hardier species that can tolerate the full 2-3 minutes.
> 
> I've had Hornwort just shed all its needles after a bleach bath for a minute


 Do the above, then rinse the plants under luke warm water and then soak in double dechlorinated water for 2 minutes, now you are ready to replant.


----------



## daddyo72 (Oct 16, 2004)

Error said:


> Bleach treatment seems to work well as a preventative measure, but the best thing you can do is to keep your tank healthy and balanced from the start, and any algae that's on your new plants should disappear.


 What could cause hair algae?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

What caused hair algae in my tank(s) was lack of N03 (lack of plant growth) and to much iron (relaying on test kit results).

To get rid of the hair algae I did the following...

1) Started adding potassium nitrate (Green Light stump remover)

2) Stopped all other ferts for 2 weeks.

3) Reduced light by 2 hours daily for 2 weeks.

4) Increased water changes to 50% for 2 weeks.

After 2 weeks all signs of hair algae was gone and I went back to my regular routine of ferts, lights, water changes. The hair algae has never returned.

Make sure to keep your N03/P04 at a 23 to 1 ratio.


----------



## Its_only_me (Dec 30, 2004)

Can plants recover from hair algae? It's on many of my java fern leaves and I'd have to trash the whole plant if I trimmed away the leaves with it? 

Also, if I were to try bleaching my java fern, would I dip the whole plant, roots and all? 

Is java fern pretty tolerant of bleach?


----------



## glenhead (Jan 29, 2005)

I finally pinched off all the leaves from all the plants that had hair algae a few weeks back. There were several plants that were left with no leaves, and I didn't have much hope for them, but they've all come back with a vengeance. YMMV, etc etc etc, but it worked fine for me.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Troy Hendrickson said:


> My experience with algae fix was that it is a completely worthless product


Same here.

Bleach dip is very effective, but delicate plants can succomb from 2 minute dip.

Hair algae appeared in my tank through contamination when an infested new plant was introduced. I got rid of it (and about 3-4 species of plants) via bleach dip. It was a lot of work, and involved complete teardown of the tank and bleaching even the tank itself and its equipment. Not a lot of fun.


----------

